# Fast Friday Indy 500 Practicce



## CaboWabo (May 21, 2018)

These are some from Fast Friday practice for the Indy 500 . Feel free to C&C 

#1 Charlie Kimball





#2 Pippa Mann




#3  Ed Jones




#4 Helio Castroneves





#5 Kyle Kaiser




#6 Pippa Mann





#7 Air Gun






#8 Sage Karam


----------



## Jeff15 (May 21, 2018)

Some very nice images...


----------



## CaboWabo (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Jeff15


----------



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

Cracking set with #1 #3 being my favourites, you nailed it on the panning on those.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2018)

Awesome set


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2018)

Nicely done.
I like the shot of Pippa (to bad she didn't qualify) and I'm a huge Helio Castroneves fan.

Helio's racing career almost ended in 1999. It's also interesting to read how much his family spent and sacrificed for him to become a professional racer.
Victory Road: The Ride of My Life


----------



## Jeff G (May 22, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 22, 2018)

Really great set!


----------



## CaboWabo (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Dean , Jeff G , KmH,JC and Fiji Dave and yes Pippa not getting in was heartbreaking


----------



## CaboWabo (May 23, 2018)

A Few More 


Helio Castroneves





Stefan Wilson


----------



## photoflyer (May 24, 2018)

CaboWabo said:


> A Few More
> 
> 
> Helio Castroneves
> ...



Could you please explain the settings and technique for the Stefan Wilson shot.  I know the basics but perhaps a little more detail.  Also, what kind of "yield" do you get?  It appears to be something that takes a lot of practice; matching the camera to the movement of the object.  Are there a lot of unusable shots?


----------



## ac12 (May 24, 2018)

Panning is definitely an art that requires a lot of practice.
Like anything, there are those for which it will come easy, and others that will struggle with it.
If you shoot a shotgun, you have the body motion you need for panning.

It is a LOT cheaper/free to practice with digital, than it was to practice with film.

I have not done this for a long time.
An easy way to start is to stand a few hundred feet from a local street, and practice panning on the cars as they drive by.
Local street, cuz you want their speed down at a manageable 25mph, or so.
As you get better, move closer to the street, where the apparent motion will be faster, and panning will be harder.


----------



## photoflyer (May 24, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Panning is definitely an art that requires a lot of practice.



What shutter speed do you use?  I am guessing it depends on the speed of the object and your distance from the object.


----------



## ac12 (May 24, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > Panning is definitely an art that requires a lot of practice.
> ...



It has been a while, but I "think" I used 1/30.
The slower the shutter, the more streaky the panning effect.
But your keeper rate goes down, because you have to keep on the car longer, and you will shake.  So even if you can track the car, your shake will ruin the shot.

Back then, we did not have the benefit of VR/IS to help with vertical axis stability when panning.  Check your VR/IS instructions, some can be set for panning, where it only stabilizes in the vertical axis.

Yes, the car speed, and your distance from the car, also affect the panning effect.
If you are in the main bleachers, a car going down the back straight at 200mph will "seem" slower than the same car going down the front straight at the same 200mph.
That is the trick when learning, of gradually moving closer to the road.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2018)

Shutter speed is going to vary with the speed of the cars. You want to make sure the car is sharp but the wheels/tires/background are blurred so the shot has a sense of movement.
On the oval at Indy the cars are going about 240 mph at the end of the straights - just before the driver turns the car into corners 1 & 3.
For cars on a city street you would use a slower shutter speed than for cars on a racetrack.


----------



## CaboWabo (May 25, 2018)

I used a shutter of 200 for that shot and I know its still to high , but I need to get more practice in before I change

Reading Marks blog here Mark J. Rebilas Blog  helped me a ton because he gives all the settings for the shots he took and you can experiment from there


----------



## ac12 (May 27, 2018)

Will Powers won the Indy 500 for Team Penski.

Danica crashed, so did 5 others, including Helio Castroneves and Tony Kanan for what seemed like the same reason.  The back wheels of the car broke loose, and the car spun.  
- The similarity of what seemed like the cause of all 6 crashes is not good.  The talk was that it was in large part due to a rule change that decreased the downforce of the car. 
- This is not due to lack of experience, Helio and Tony were also caught by that problem.


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2018)

Penske - The Captain.

The reduction of the downforce the new cars have gives the racing back to the drivers. These new cars also all use the same aero kits. The drivers that know how to drive like the new car, a lot, because they know a good performance is more about their skills than it has been for a long time in Indycar.

The previous car had so much downforce pretty much every driver just held the throttle on the floor for an entire lap. They still had to hit their marks so they were on the right line through the corner and they had to deal with traffic.

The quick lap times last year were from teams best able to minimise the drag caused by the excessing downforce the previous car had, and by differences in the aero kits each engine maker produced.

It was hot in Indianapolis yesterday which made it hard to decide what car set up changes to make as the fuel load decreased and then raised again on a refill, the air temperature rose and as parts of the track changed temperature from being shaded, or not. Fortunately there was little wind so wind didn't factor as much as it does at Indy when wind speed picks up, or worse, gets gusty.

Carpenter says IndyCar superspeedway kit may need to change


> Carpenter, who finished second, adds that IndyCar may need to tweak the superspeedway aerokit to help racing, but at the same time, he admitted he liked the driving challenge. His rival for the win, Will Power, believed there had been “maybe only one lap” from the 200 that he was able to go flat out all the way around.
> 
> “It was a totally different type of race,” said Carpenter. “I'll have to watch it from the outside to see from that perspective.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaPOPO (Jun 5, 2018)

Great shutter speed, got the motion of the wheels and the cars sharp. Love them..


----------

